# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Fotos: Eure Enduro-Bikes

## Red

Weil mir gerade fad ist. Mein Enduro. Der neue Downhiller lässt leider noch auf sich warten.

----------


## noox

Eigener Thread für Enduros ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Meins ist allerdings nicht neu, aber zum Thread-Start nochmals:




Dreck steht ihm aber eh besser:




Setup:
Cube Fritzz 2009 mit Fox Float RP23
Fox Talas 36 RC2 2010 OnePointFive
Mavic Crossmax SX mit X12 Adapter
Avid Elixir CR 203/185
XT Kurbeln
SRAM X0 Blackbox Schaltwerk
SRAM X7 Trigger Schalthebel
Shimano XT Umwerfer
Syncros AM 7075 OnePointFive Steuersatz
Thomson Elite X4 1.5 45 mm Vorbau
Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon 9° Lenker
Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze
Schwalbe Fat Albert Front/Maxxis Ranchero

14kg

----------


## Red

Ich war mal so frei und hab meins reingeschummelt.

Leichter könnte mein Nicoblei sein, 15,5 Kilo, das hat manches Downhillbike.
Wobei das Bass DH ja auch ausgelegt ist Downhill Action zu überstehen.
Vielleicht probier ich doch mal leichte Schläuche.  :Mr. Red: 

Partlist:
Rahmen: Nicolai Bass DH 2002 145mm
Gabel: Manitou Nixon Platinum MARS 145mm
Dämpfer: Roco TST mit RCS Titanfeder
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 mit Mach1 2.3D Felgen
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2.35 single ply SuperTacky vorne
Highroller single ply falt 60a hinten
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Seven 203/185mm
Kurbeln: Deore LX mit 36er und 22er Blatt, Truvativ Stylo AM Bashguard
Kettenführung: MRP LRP
Umwerfer: Deore LX
Schaltwerk: X.9 mit Gripshiftern
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 60mm
Lenker: Azonic Worldforce 1.5"

----------


## noox

:Big Grin:  Wobei das ja schon Richtung Freerider geht? Aber man wird ja sowieso nicht schlau. Die einen sagen 150mm ist ein Long Travel All-Mountain. Für die anderen ein Enduro. Dann gibt's noch Long Travel Enduros...

Ich definier mal Enduro ungefähr so: 150-170 mm Federweg; 13 - 15 kg; Voll tourentauglich. D.h. ausgewogen zwischen Uphill- und Downhill-Performance.

----------


## Red

2002 war es ein waschechter Freerider und die 145mm verdammt viel.
Jetzt fahr ich damit auch schon mal vierstündige Touren, und nehme unterwegs Drops und Sprünge mit, die ich mit dem Tourenbike links liegen lassen würde.
Das hohe Gewicht gibt halt einen extra Trainingseffekt.
Ich habe auch Bilder von den verschiedenen Evolutionsstufen.

2002, frisch aufgebaut, 16,4kg:

2005, 18,5kg:

2008:

2011 ~15,5kg:

----------


## noox

Das nenn ich Wandlung!  :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

so, der thread muss gefüllt werden.
hier mein enduro, zufälligerweise auch ein fritzz  :Wink: 

habs nur auf 14,90kg gebracht, relativ schwer, tritt sich jedoch vernünftig.

----------


## Mexx

Na wenn das so ist kann ich mein Specialized Stumpjumper Evo auch hier rein stellen.
150mm Federweg und ca. 13kg, fährt sich extrem gut!

----------


## Sethimus

mein neues, wird aber noch umgebaut.

----------


## Wild

dann werfe ich mein sx trail auch mal in die runde  :Smile:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-3711.html

mein Enduro......14,5 kilo....

----------


## luli

black beauty auf malle...

----------


## Sethimus

> https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-3711.html
> 
> mein Enduro......14,5 kilo....


da ist en isx 6 verbaut oder? vermisst du da manchmal ne lockout funktion?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

nein. der Dämpfer lässt sich sehr gut einstellen und wippt quasi gar nicht. ausserdem find ich einen lockout sinnlos, weil die Traktion vom Fully für bergauf ja auch sehr wichtig ist.
und nachdem man ja einen Gewissen Sag haben sollte, wärs vielleicht nicht optimal, weil ich dann nicht genug sag oder keinen hätte...

----------


## noox

Ich hatte vor ein einigen Jahren ein Scott G-Zero Freeride mit einem DNM Dämpfer (oder ähnlich). Nix Hochwertiges. Aber der hatte eine Zugstufen-Kompression, die man fast komplett zudrehen konnte. Das hat besser funktioniert als jedes Lockout oder Plattform. Wenn man die Zugstufe zugedreht hat, hat sich schnell ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Dämpfung und Eigengewicht eingestellt und man hatte das Gefühl man fährt Hardtail. Wenn aber eine Unebenheit gekommen ist, hat der Hinterbau ganz normal angesprochen, weil ja die Druckstufe unverändert ist. Durch die zugedrehte Zugstufe kommt das Bike langsam wieder raus und das Gleichgewicht stellt sich wieder ein.

Das gleiche Prinzip verwende ich auch nach wie vor bei meiner Fox Talas beim Fahren auf der Ebene (Straße) oder bergauf. Meiner Meinung funktioniert das besser als Lockout oder irgendwelche Plattform- oder ProPedal-Einstellungen.

----------


## robsen

Meines 
Ghost Enduro 5700

----------


## pAz

2011er bikes

1.bild:
mein enduro. ca. 14,5kg, 150mm hinten, 160mm vorne

2.bild:
mein "freeride-rennen-massenstart,5gondel,trailfetz"-bike. ca.16,4kg, 180mm vorne und hinten

----------


## hhacks

mangels DH-bike mein neues Enduro:

Rahmen 	Votec SX
Gabel 	Fox 36 FIT RC2
Dämpfer 	Marzocchi Rocco Air 3PL
Laufradsatz 	DT Swiss E 2200
Reifen 	Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Performance
Bremsen 	Avid Elixir R 203/203
Lenker 	Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau 	Syntace 148
Sattel 	Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze 	KS 900i
Antrieb	Sram X9
Kurbel 	 Hammerschmidt AM
Pedale 	Shimano DX

Gewicht ist mit 15,3kg (gewogen) grenzwertig.

Würd eigentlich gern um die 14kg erreichen - was durch austausch hammerschmidt und Sattelstütze ja leicht & günstig möglich wäre allerdings auch einen technischen Rückschritt bedeutet. Also evtl. noch Laufräder. Aber auch da würd ich gerne keine Kompromisse bei der Stabilität eingehn... :Confused: 

Btw. viele hier fahren die Fat Alberts auf den Enduros - i bin mit denen eigentlich gar net zufrieden was die Seitenstabilität in Kurven angeht. Mir sind da die Specialized Enduro in 2.35 deutlich sympathischer gewesen. Gibts noch ähnliche Alternativen in Bezug auf Gewicht/Enduroperformance?

----------


## pAz

also ich würde auf jedenfall die laufräder ändern!
fährst du auch bikeparks damit?
wenn ja: ein satz um die 2kg haltet auch im dh problemlos! (zb. mavic 721/521 oder veltec vtwo auf hope oder veltec sl

wenn nicht bzw. mit sauberer technik:
noch leichter um die 1700-1800g zb. ex 1750 oder ztr flow mit leichter nabe und revo speichen

reifen vorne ganz klar muddy mary 2.35 fr vertstar.
auch wenn ich am enduro grad den fat albert fahre der mir auch taugt.

hinten einer der gut rollt (nobby nic) und dahin gehts

----------


## noox

Wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit dem Fat Albert auch nicht. Fühl mich so viel unsicherer als mit einem Minion am Downhiller. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal einen Muddy Mary probieren.

----------


## hhacks

@pAz: will mir wieder ein big bike für park usw. aufbaun, also eher nein.
Überlegung is die 2200er in das big bike und dafür leichtere ins enduro. wie isses mit den 1750er bestellt? da gabs ja auch hier im Forum die Meinung das die recht weich sein sollten!? hab mich deshalb nämlich für die schwereren entschieden.

@reifen: MM klingt sinnvoll! Allerdings - Nach Recherche hab ich ja auch die billigversion Performance, haben aber auch 850g (gewogen). Werd also den MM vorn probieren.

----------


## pAz

ja so würd ichs auch machen wenns vom hinterbau passt?!
gibt ja jetzt auch die E(?) 2000.
denke aber zum trails fahren haltet der 1750er sicher!

ja der performance is schon sehr hart für vorne.
ich fahr den neuen trailstar der taugt mir.

MM würd ich in vert oder trailstar holen

----------


## cryion

muddy mary is pipifein. wobei ich ihn in den neuen mischungen noch ned kenn.. 
im anhang mal mein baby..

----------


## pAz

@cryion:
vertstar dürft noch etwas weicher sein als der gooey cluey war.
trailstar dürft eine weiterentwicklung und etwas weichere version der triple nano sein
und der pace star is so wie der performance war wirklich hart

auch fesches bike, paar daten, gewicht und hersteller?
lg

----------


## klamsi

> reifen vorne ganz klar muddy mary 2.35 fr vertstar


Hat wer an vergleich bzgl. Rollwiederstand zu am Minion dh f 26x2.3 in der Faltversion?
Oder überhaupt welche unterschiede beim Fahren spürbar sind zwischen den beiden Reifen (bei geg. Ausführungen)?

----------


## cryion

> @cryion:
> auch fesches bike, paar daten, gewicht und hersteller?


is ein Transition. Transition aufkeber war ned allzu berauschend hübsch, also hab ich die entfernt..

Hightlights des Aufbaus:

Lyric Coil Uturn
Fox DHX Air 5.0
Hammerschmidt AM
mavic ex721 auf hope hoops pro 2
Avid Code 5 und Sram x.9

paar änderungen werd ich noch machen, meisten teile stammen noch aus nem freeride hardtail.
muss vor allem schauen ob ich mich mit dem dhx air anfreunden kann oder ob i ned einen stahldämpfer samt titanfeder verbau.

is halt jetzt schon ein ziemlicher schwerer brocken..: ca 15,5kg (wobei ichs ned genau sagen kann, hängewaage kommt erst. müsst aber hinkommen)
wenn ich da jetzt nen schwereren dämpfer und vl versenkbare sattelstütze draufmach... dann isses schnell mal auf 16 oben. 
also prinzipiell is mir des gewicht ja egal solang es sicht gut treten lässt - und das tut es auch - aber 15,5 bis 16kg für ein enduro is halt schon einiges...

----------


## Sethimus

> 2011er bikes
> 
> 1.bild:
> mein enduro. ca. 14,5kg, 150mm hinten, 160mm vorne
> 
> 2.bild:
> mein "freeride-rennen-massenstart,5gondel,trailfetz"-bike. ca.16,4kg, 180mm vorne und hinten


wie taugt dir der monarch plus?

----------


## pAz

erster eindruck is wie gesagt sehr gut.
hab aber mit luftdämpfern in den dimensionen keinerlei erfahrung ghabt.

bisher nur rp23 und dt swiss im enduro

----------


## Poison :)

> wie taugt dir der monarch plus?


sehr gut. gutes ansprechverhalten, 3 druckstufen (soft, medium, hard), und rauscht nicht durch den federweg
die 180mm mitm monarch plus fühlen sich am hausberg an wie ein dh bike  :Smile:   :Way To Go: 

witzig: die letzten 3 bikes haben alle eine hammerschmidt  :Smile:  (scheint schön langsam zu kommen...)

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ich finde für mich den FatAlbert den besten Enduro Reifen. fahre den 2,4 Front vorne und hinten und bin wirklich zufrieden, weil der Grip in der Kurve sehr gute ist und er wirklich sehr gut rollt.
Gegen meinen Minion Single Ply ein Riesenunterschied.  Vom MuddyMary für Endurobike kann ich nur abraten, hab ihn als TripleCompound am Dhler. Der rollt wirklich sehr schlecht....

----------


## klamsi

> ich finde für mich den FatAlbert den besten Enduro Reifen. fahre den 2,4 Front vorne und hinten und bin wirklich zufrieden, weil der Grip in der Kurve sehr gute ist und er wirklich sehr gut rollt.
> Gegen meinen Minion Single Ply ein Riesenunterschied.  Vom MuddyMary für Endurobike kann ich nur abraten, hab ihn als TripleCompound am Dhler. Der rollt wirklich sehr schlecht....


FatAlbert hat deinem Gefühl nach also mehr Kurvengrip als der Minion SinglePly?

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

nein, das nicht. aber für mich ist er des beste "Gesamtpaket". Bin seinerzeit am Gardasee fast verreckt, mit den Minions......und zu gut soll der Grip eh nicht sein, man soll eh nicht so schnell sein wie am DHler, da man doch schlecht geschützt ist. macht die Sache dann gefährlicher wie DH.
mein "Enduro" geht leider viel zu schnell

----------


## klamsi

Ok, bin mit meinem Minion dh f SinglePly (falt) eigentlich nicht unzufrieden am Enduro/AllMountain nur etwas mehr Kurvengrip könnte er haben.
Falls da wer an Tip hat was man probieren könnte...

----------


## noox

Ja stimmt. Ich bin auch mal 2.35er Minions gefahren und da ist überhaupt nix weitergegangen. Obwohl man sich eigentlich denkt, dass die eh gut rollen müssten. 

Das zweite Argument - dass man eh schnell genug ist - hat auch was.

----------


## klamsi

Mit der Faltversion auch? Gibt ja glaub ich Draht und Falt SinglePly. Mit den Draht hab ich auch immer glaubt ich steh aber die Faltversion vom Minion f rollt ganz passabel...

----------


## noox

ah... es war die Falt-Version - aber mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich hinten einen Rear drauf hatte - und der rollt mies! (Und ich war mit Leuten unterwegs, die besser drauf waren, Hardtails hatten, die fast 3 bzw. 4 kg leichter als mein Bike waren und die wirklich leicht rollende Reifen drauf hatten (Maxxis Ranchero bzw. Crossmark).

----------


## daday

ha, und da is ein MM als vorderreifen drauf - sogar in der schlechten gummimischung  :EEK!:

----------


## mastamain

ebenfalls ein dune xr, in original austattung ausser dem gravity lenker

----------


## hhacks

fein fein, was wiegtn das Dune?

----------


## noox

Fesche Bikes!

----------


## mastamain

danke  :Smile: 

mein dune in gr. m wiegt mit dem 777er lenker und den wellgo mag ti pedalen 14,2kg

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

my enduro/fr bike ca 15kg

----------


## Sethimus

Update, ISX 6 und XT Bremsen:



fuer klamsi:



denk mal wird recht knapp wenn du einen flaschenhalter verwenden willst...

----------


## klamsi

Ja des wird sich mit einem Flaschenhalter wohl eher nicht ausgehen wenn da Ausgleichsbehälter nicht unten Montierbar ist.

Wie findest du die Specialized (Eskar?) Reifen bzgl. Rollwiederstand, Grip. Vl. ein Vergleich mit anderen Reifen?

----------


## Sethimus

grip nicht so hitmaessig, rollen ganz ok. hab mir mal die fat albert geordert, ansonsten kenn ich mich in dem sektor reifentechnisch keinen meter aus, is mein erstes bergauf bike  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Bergauf und Reifen ist noch mal komplizierter als es schon bei DH ist. 
Ich habe ewig lange einen passenden Reifen für mein neues Reign gesucht, war ursprünglich bei Maxxis Ardent oder eben auch Fat Albert, wobei beide über relativ viel Positivprofil verfügen und wir hier alles haben, außer harte Untergründe. Auf Pinkbike wurde unlängst der Schwalbe Rocket Ron getestet. Das ist an sich ein XC-Wettkampfreifen, also grundsätzlich etwas gutes.  :Wink:  Die meisten, dass er auf weichen Untergründen sehr gut funktioniert und eine relativ weiche Gummimischung hat. Nachteil sei, dass er ziemlich leicht ist. Ich habe mir darauf hin die UST Variante geordert. Gibt's zwar nur mit 2,25", ist aber so breit wie ein Maxxis in 2,50" (gibt's auch als 2,40er) . Er wiegt 650 g, was für einen UST Reifen sehr leicht ist und außerdem gibt's ihn derzeit beim Bikestore im Sonderangebot. Am ehesten hätte ich Angst, dass es ihm die Seitenwand aufreißt.
Ist also nicht viel vertan, falls er doch nicht funktionieren sollte.

Mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen, weil das Radl noch nicht fertig aufgebaut ist.

----------


## smOoh

2x 150mm, Steppenwolf Tycoon CR  :Smile:

----------


## Topschi

noox, hilf mir mal bitte o:

Ist mein Drahtesel jetzt ein Enduro oder ein All Mountain? 

GIANT Reign
Fox 32 (160 mm)
Fox RP2 Float 
SRAM X-9



Der Ständer ist Pflicht (von Eltern aus) T.T
Ich benutz ihn aber eh nie, das sieht bescheuert auf, wenn ein MTB Steht o.o

----------


## q_FTS_p

Gibts die 32er Fox nicht nur bis 150mm? Ein Reign is ein Enduro wenn ich micht jetzt nicht vertu

Hier meins:
Aktuell is aber ein ITS Intruder 2.35 SR vorne drauf. Vorbau wird noch gegen einen mit 40mm getauscht. Wiegt so ca. 15,5kg, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Rahmen: Dune 2009
Gabel: Fox 36 Float R / 160mm 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 3.0 / 160mm 
Bremse: Avid Juicy 3 / 180mm 
Laufradsatz: Sun Ringlé SOS 
Steuersatz: FSA
Lenker: Onoff
Griff: Onoff
Vorbau: Onoff
Sattelstütze: Onoff
Sattel: M-Decline Cromo
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex 3.1 44/32/22
Tretlager: Truvativ GXP
Kette: Sram PC-951
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Trigger: Sram X7
Pedale: peinlich schwere NC-17 Sudpin 2

----------


## noox

Man kann das nicht so abgrenzen. 

All-Mountain, Trail-Bike, Enduro, Super-Enduro, Long-Travel-Enduro ...

160 mm würde ich sagen, dass das ein klassisches Enduro ist. Der Bereich geht aber sicher von 150 bis 170 mm. 180 würde ich dann eher schon Super-Enduro/Long-Travel-Enduro nennen. Umgekehrt werden teilweise auch 160 mm Bikes noch als All-Mountain genannt. 

Du kannst ein 150 mm Bike sicher Enduro-lastiger aufbauen, wie z.B. ein Scott Genius LT mit 180 mm Federweg. 

PS: Eine 32er Fox mit 160 mm habe ich noch nie gesehen. (Dafür 36er 160er Luft-Fox, die net mal 140 haben  :Wink: )


Bezüglich Reifen:
Vorne fahre ich den Maxxis Minion 2,5 Exo 3C - Und das wird auch so bleiben. PErfekter Reifen für mich am Enduro. Ähnliche Kontrolle wie am Downhiller (gut etwas mehr Lufdruck) Rollt nicht merklich schlecht.

Hinten habe ich lange rungetan. Wollte eigentlich schlauchlos fahren. Ursprünglich hatte ich noch einen Maxxis Ranchero Lust und Crossmark Lust in 2,1 von meinem alten All-Mountain. Das hat zwar etwas schwul ausgesehen, aber eigentlich war ich ziemlich zufrieden. Allerdings haben die mit der Zeit immer mehr kleine Löcher bekommen. Luft hat nur ein paar Stunden gehalten. Müsste man also mit Dichtmittel fahren.

Hab dann den Racing Ralph in 2,35 (oder so ähnlich) mit Double Defense probiert. Rollt natürlich super (aber ich glaub auch net besser als ein Ranchero oder Crossmark). Hat so für ca. 300-400 km gehalten, allerdings ist er dann schon ziemlich niedergefahren gewesen. Hatten dann auch einen Platten. Hab dann den Mountain-King von Continental probiert. Die Nicht-Schlauchlos-Version bin ich schlauchlos mit Dichtmittel gefahren - also eigentlich nicht, weil beim ersten Stiegentest zuhause war der hin.

Jetzt fahr ich den Maxxis Crossmark Lust in 2,2 (oder 2,25). Passt gut. Hat eher ein negatives Profil in der Mitte, sodass er super rollt und lange hält. Im Matsch geht damit zwar net viel, aber dafür habe ich ja eh vorne fast einen Downhill-Reifen drauf...

----------


## noox

Also wenn der Ständer Pflicht ist, dann solltest dir vielleicht mal überlegen, ob's eine Alternative gibt. Also ein Ständer für zuhause als extra Teil. Ständer am Bike geht nämlich gar nicht auf so einem Bike. Das ist sogar ziemlich gefährlich, wenn sich der plötzlich löst (wenn du im Gelände fährst) und du das Bike nicht umlegen kannst, weil der Ständer heraußen ist.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich fahr hinten System 4 2.25 EX/DC und Intruder 2.35 SR (alte Version) vorne (beide von Intense) und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi. Der System 4 rollt super, verschleißt langsam, soweit ich das beurteilen kann und hat einen recht guten "Antriebsgrip", außer wenn das HR auf nasse Wurzeln/Steine kommt, dann rutschts.
Hätte als nächsten HR Reifen entweder ITS Edge, Michelin Wild Rock'R (soll gut rollen) oder Minion 60a im Visier. Vorne wird als nächstes mal ein Wild Grip'R probiert.

----------


## Tyrolens

habe lange überlegt und nun die beste Lösung für mich gefunden: Vorne Highroller 2,35" 42a UST und hinten Crossmark 2,25" UST. Also schon ziemlich der DH-Lösung ähnlich.

----------


## Topschi

> Also wenn der Ständer Pflicht ist, dann solltest dir vielleicht mal überlegen, ob's eine Alternative gibt. Also ein Ständer für zuhause als extra Teil. Ständer am Bike geht nämlich gar nicht auf so einem Bike. Das ist sogar ziemlich gefährlich, wenn sich der plötzlich löst (wenn du im Gelände fährst) und du das Bike nicht umlegen kannst, weil der Ständer heraußen ist.



Erkläre man das mal meinem Vater.

EDIT: Ja, es sind 150 mm

----------


## Mexx

Na das is ja eh schnell erklärt -> wenns im Gelände rumpelt kann es sein das der Ständer runter klappt, ich kann mich nicht mehr in die Kurve legen oder ich sitze am Ständer auf oder bleib mit dem Ständer wo hängen ....
Kannst ihm ja auch diesen thread lesen lassen.
Also am Trail ist ein Ständer echt nicht angebracht, nicht wegen der Optik eher wegen der Sicherheit.

Greetz

----------


## david23

Mein Canyon Strive ES 7.0

----------


## trucki0_0

Ich hoffe mein merida One Five 0 3800D geht da als Enduro durch!
Hier die Daten:

Gabel: Fox Talas 36 R
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23
Komplette XT Ausstatung
Bremsen: VO 203mm HI 180mm Magura Louis
Laufräder: DT Swiss

----------


## Topschi

#push :P

Kleines Update. Mein Bike hat ordentlich Sommerspeck angesammelt.

Auf dem Foto oben wog es 13.3 kg. Jetzt liegt es bei grob 15.8.



Partlist:

Rahmen: Giant Reign 2 2011
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 66 RC3
Dämpfer: RockShox Kage RC
Dämpferbuchsen: Huber Bushings
Laufräder: Excalibur FR Disc (v) & DT Swiss 465D (h)
Bremsen: Shimano M-445 (bald Zee)
Scheiben: Reverse Discrotor 203mm (v) & 180mm (h)
Bereifung: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2.35 (v&h)
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9 auf X-9 Trigger.
Kettenblatt: Race Face Narrow Wide Single Chainring (32 Zähne)
Kette: KMC X-9
Kurbel: Shimano M542 2-Piece
Kurbelschraube: NC-17
Pedale: Nukeproof Electron
Sattelstütze: Sixpack Menace 30,9
Sattel: fi'zi:k Gobi XM
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Lenker: Sixpack Millennium 785
Griffe: Cube Fritzz
Mudguards: BMO

----------

